# ...ακόμα και οι θεοί, μάταια αγωνίζονται



## sarant (May 19, 2008)

Ρε παιδιά, σόρι για τη ρεκλάμα, αν είναι ρεκλάμα, αλλά σε ποιον να πω τον πόνο μου;

Τυχαία βλέπω πως το Λερναίο κείμενο δημοσιεύτηκε και πάλι σε εφημερίδα και το αναδημοσίεψαν και καναδυό φόρουμ ή ιστολόγια, τα οποία, άγνωστο πώς και πόθεν, σε *επίρρωση* των λεγομένων του Λερναίου βάζουν το δικό μου κείμενο!

http://www.chrisxx.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=41651

Δηλαδή τι να κάνω; (Να λέω κι ευχαριστώ που δεν έχουν αρκετή κίνηση...)


----------



## stathis (May 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> ... τα οποία, άγνωστο πώς και πόθεν, σε *επίρρωση* των λεγομένων του Λερναίου βάζουν το δικό μου κείμενο!


Είναι να χτυπιέσαι από τα γέλια!!

ΥΓ Διερωτάται ο αναδημοσιευτής:
_Σημειώνω ότι την είδηση αυτή_ [για την υποτιθέμενη πρόταση να γίνουν τα ελληνικά επίσημη γλώσσα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης]_ δεν την άκουσα σε κανένα δελτίο ειδήσεων σε κανένα κανάλι, σοβαρό ή μη!! Γιατί άραγε;_
Έλα ντε...


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2008)

*Περιαστικός είπαμε ότι είναι ο μύθος, όχι περαστικός.*

Εγώ πάλι χτυπιέμαι που δεν διασταυρώνουμε αυτά που βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας ή αυτά που μας στέλνουν — αλλά να τα διασταυρώνουμε και να μην καταλαβαίνουμε τι διαβάζουμε, είναι, φαντάζομαι, το επόμενο επίπεδο προς τη νιρβάνα.

Να σημειώσω πάντως ότι ο γράφων εκεί συναντά τη χτεσινή Πανδώρα στο σχόλιό του:

_Εάν η Ελληνική γλώσσα γίνει επίσημη γλώσσα στην Ε.Ε., τότε πολλοί μεγαλοσχήμονες Έλληνες (ιδιαίτερα δημοσιογράφοι) θα αναγκαστούν να καθίσουν να μάθουν να την μιλούν και να την γράφουν κανονικά και όχι όπως κάνουν τώρα!!!_

Και η Πανδώρα (εσύ, ξέρω, τη διάβασες):
Η πανουργία των βδελυρών συνεχιστών του Τσολάκογλου, που μας κυβερνούν, αποδεικνύεται από τη ρύθμιση, που περιλαμβάνει η συμφωνία για την πώληση του ΟΤΕ, ότι ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει άριστα την ελληνική!

Αντιλαμβάνεσθε ότι έτσι αποκλείονται αυτόματα όσοι γεννήθηκαν σε τούτο τον τόπο μετά το 1970;


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2008)

> ...αλλά να τα διασταυρώνουμε και να μην καταλαβαίνουμε τι διαβάζουμε, είναι, φαντάζομαι, το επόμενο επίπεδο προς τη νιρβάνα.


Παιδιά, αυτό το παρουσίασε ο θείος μου που είναι 86 χρονών, μετά από εγκεφαλικό. Διάβαζε την Καθημερινή και καταλάβαινε τα αντίθετα από αυτά που εννοούσε ο αρθρογράφος.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Διάβαζε την Καθημερινή και καταλάβαινε τα αντίθετα από αυτά που εννοούσε ο αρθρογράφος.


Με μερικά άρθρα εφημερίδων δεν είναι κακό να σου συμβαίνει αυτό.


----------

